

Ask HN: Review my email collaboration app - MooGroups - m0digital

I first posted here a couple weeks ago and since have gotten some good feedback and have revamped the UI to make it easier to understand and more inviting.<p>MooGroups is a group email collaboration tool that gives you an instant mailing group for each conversation. It provides embedding polls, archived attachments, all directly in your email and without having to signup.  It's built for group email conversations that don't need a formal group service (such as google groups).<p>Let me know what you guys think!<p>Thanks!<p>http://moogroups.com
======
bdmac97
It seems really silly that you have to CC the recipients and tell them to
ignore the message and instead look for a different message from some other
address... I think that's gonna be a problem. You should try to figure out
another way to handle that.

~~~
m0digital
Yes. That is the trickiest part of getting started. However that step negates
the user from needing to signup with another service. Normally, you would have
to signup with a service, create your list, then invite your users, then send
your message. This simplifies all of that with the cost of 1 initial email.

I've thought about this a lot and there just isn't any other option. One way
to get around this is to build my own web/iphone/etc client which would know
exactly how to handle the Cc's. But that is out of the current scope.

Putting the recipients in the body is not really an option since there is no
auto-completion for email address in the body.

I'm left with trying to hammer that concept into anyone that uses the service
with clear/concise/clever instructions.

------
ScottWhigham
I have NoScript and, when I browse, it says, "This text will be replaced" in
the top bar.

It says, "Use any email program" but all screenshots are from a Mac. Would
suggest a few screenshots from Windows if that is also your audience.

Good luck!

~~~
m0digital
I was actually just going to use gmail screenshots, but I thought the Mac
screenshots looked better. I tried to make it generic enough so that it could
be just about any email program (minus the title bar buttons I guess).

Appreciate the feedback!

------
m0digital
<http://moogroups.com>

